

Nerd library to end all nerd libraries - Ben65
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/10/08/nerd-library-to-end.html

======
Ben65
More of the same thing
[http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-10/ff_walker...](http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-10/ff_walker?currentPage=all)

------
raghus
Am I the only one who thought of a programming rather than an actual library?

~~~
mamama
No.

------
jhancock
I have to admit, I am usually turned off by "rich-guy buys everything
opulence". Remember the Perkins "sailboat" story from a week or two ago? I
love sailboats and Perkins' new mega-toy didn't turn me on at all. But this
library does seem more like my kind of opulence ;). tres magnific!!

------
omouse
Next time link directly to the WIRED article. Stephen Levy is an excellent
writer and I don't need Cory Doctorow's useless comments.

------
jsmcgd
Looks a bit like Rapture from Bioshock.

------
Tichy
Sadly, owning a chandelier from a James Bond movie doesn't make you James
Bond. It does not even make you an author of a James Bond movie script.
Similar things go for the other stuff in the library...

------
MikeCapone
Simply amazing!

